# 5115m



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

looking at buying a 2013 Jd 5115m with the 32f/16r power reverser plus transmission.It has 3000 hrs with a cab. What's the good and bad on this model? This would be the newest tractor in my fleet. Its going to replace a Tn 85 open station

Thanks, Ben


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

2 or 4 whd? I have two ms, like them but don't really want 4wd on my tractors, have no need. I find my 5075m 2wd really handy for moving bales and all sorts of farm chores. Clip paddocks with a heavy 10' Bushhog 3210 with ease. I have used my buddy's 5085 and 5100Ms that are in 4wd and find them a rough ride, even with radials in front. Seems like the wheelbase is just a little short. Don't have that problem with my 5075 nor my 6115M which is 4wd. I only hat the std 16spd pr in the 5075 but partial powershift pr in the cab tractor which is really nice for hay work.

I also don't know if they used the fuel filter system of the 6 series in the bigger 5s or the same one as is in my 5075. I have not had to replace any fuel hoses in my 5075 but can not burn off road and have to change the filter way more often than specs call for. On the other hand, no issue with off road in the bigger tractor but every hose has had to be replaced and it is a real pain. both are 2013s. I am told by JD techs that the manheim tractors have the bad fuel line, the us tractors don't so you might check the place of manufacture and see if there is an issue with the fuel lines.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, can’t burn off road? They would have to fix that......


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Something else must be going on . . . the only difference between road and non road fuel is dye and tax.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> Something else must be going on . . . the only difference between road and non road fuel is dye and tax.


Actually there is another variable. I don't think some suppliers take as much care of their tanks with off road. I have seen that with several vendors. The place I get my fuel does off road because he has too with locals pressure. But there isn't the requisite difference in price due to no tax


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

"I don't think some suppliers take as much care of their tanks with off road."

That is entirely possible. I was told a long time ago to avoid a diesel supply with a low turnover rate. Good chance your problem is contaminated off road fuel.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Its 4wd. here min VT a bucket tractor needs 4wd. Here once winter hits our fuel supplier switches from getting fuel from the port in Albany NY to Montreal quebec. The Canadian fuel is cleaner and is treated better for cold weather. Ill ask the owner about the fuel lines. Thanks



Hayman1 said:


> 2 or 4 whd? I have two ms, like them but don't really want 4wd on my tractors, have no need. I find my 5075m 2wd really handy for moving bales and all sorts of farm chores. Clip paddocks with a heavy 10' Bushhog 3210 with ease. I have used my buddy's 5085 and 5100Ms that are in 4wd and find them a rough ride, even with radials in front. Seems like the wheelbase is just a little short. Don't have that problem with my 5075 nor my 6115M which is 4wd. I only hat the std 16spd pr in the 5075 but partial powershift pr in the cab tractor which is really nice for hay work.
> 
> I also don't know if they used the fuel filter system of the 6 series in the bigger 5s or the same one as is in my 5075. I have not had to replace any fuel hoses in my 5075 but can not burn off road and have to change the filter way more often than specs call for. On the other hand, no issue with off road in the bigger tractor but every hose has had to be replaced and it is a real pain. both are 2013s. I am told by JD techs that the manheim tractors have the bad fuel line, the us tractors don't so you might check the place of manufacture and see if there is an issue with the fuel lines.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

My 5075 is an Augusta Ga tractor. Not sure if they do the upper end of the 5 series. Waterloo does the 7 and 8 series based on what I have been told


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

A 5m isn't much different than a 5e. Still open center hydralics, not much different cab, no power quad and still the same short wheel base. My 5100e was assymbled or somthing in Augusta Georgia but I am not sure what year they started that? Maybe 2015?
I would get a 6m. And pay attention to what you get. Some still had open center hydralics. But either way much more tractor.
People say get. 5m over a 5e and how a 5m is much more tractor, I don't see it but a 6m is way way way more tractor than a 5m.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

A 5m isn't much different than a 5e. Still open center hydralics, not much different cab, no power quad and still the same short wheel base. My 5100e was assymbled or somthing in Augusta Georgia but I am not sure what year they started that? Maybe 2015?
I would get a 6m. And pay attention to what you get. Some still had open center hydralics. But either way much more tractor.
People say get. 5m over a 5e and how a 5m is much more tractor, I don't see it but a 6m is way way way more tractor than a 5m.


----------

